# Books on Low Voltage Wiring



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> What are some good books or resources on low voltage wiring?


That is a good question, but you might want ask specifically what
you want e.g. wrt resi vs. commercial, general knowledge vs. specific
products etc. I looked around a couple of years ago and
never found a really good single reference even on the
general knowledge front, let alone specifics, partly because e.g. things
like data cabling are changing so quickly so what you know now may
be obsolete in not a long time.

If your question is about residential, there are some resources at
the local low-voltage store I generally go to:
http://www.hometech.com/
They do quite a lot of business online and offer contractor terms
in person or online. Go to the Learning Center/Knowledge base
tabs on the homepage and poke around. Some of the stuff
is useful.

If you are looking for info for commercial etc., a lot of the stuff
still applies, but there is a lot more specialized products
(which is one of many distributors) for some gear.
http://www.specialized.net/Specialized/

There is a huge world of low-end -> high-end stuff out there elsewhere
depending on what you are looking for...


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

bicsi.org


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

The problem with your question is that the term "Low Voltage" covers so may different things. You would be more successful if you narrowed your search to the the individual categories that you are interested in doing such as data, security, CCTV and video, CATV, satelite, audio, telecom, control systems, building automation, lighting, fiber, industrial, commercial and residential. And I probably left alot of stuff out that I can't think of.

-Hal


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would start with this.


----------

